# Best Way to Sew This Logo



## tekwv (Aug 2, 2007)

Anybody have any ideas on the best way to digitize and sew out this logo? The customer is ordering high end apparel and I want the final design to be as high end. Metallic threads, applique?

[media]http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm296/getvisible/AllStar_Limo_logo.jpg[/media]

By the way, I am outsourcing everything (both digitizing and sewing). I just need to know what to tell the digitizer and the embroidery shop.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

A lot of that will depend on how big the logo is going to be. Doing a jacket back you would be able to use all of the detail as in your picture but as the design shrinks you are going to have to simplify your design.

Curtis


----------



## tekwv (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes. Sorry. Left Chest design on some high end shirts and jackets.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

You might give this guy a shout and see what he thinks. U.S. Company and no language barriers.I have used him in the past and he is always very helpful. TEX INC

Curtis


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would start with a simple silver ellipse, add the black and white lettering and black edging and see if they like it. There is no easy way to fit all the color variations in that small of an area. 

The only other think you might want to look for is to see if anyone make a variegated silver thread... That could possibly give you the multi-silver background.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would use a digitizer who knows how to approach the design. If you have to tell them how to do it then chances are it won't look that great.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Using different stich angles on the silver background will give the desired effect, also. As a left front chest design, the drop shadow effect will definitely need to go as it becomes too heavy and registration is distorted. Most customers will not even notice the drop shadow has been removed.


----------

